# Gaming Memories



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

This thread is dedicated to those gaming/geeky memories that we have gained whether it's the first game/film you played/saw/heard about/purchased etc, a specific gaming/geeky event that makes you laugh, your favourite games, your trips down the arcade, first/best computer/multiplayer experience on your own/with mates, wierd oddities of the gaming world, marvelling at the tech we have to play with..... anything!

It can also serve as a geeky/gamey/nerdy diary section too if you wish 

:nerd:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I'll start - 

I remember when my friend had the original Tomb Raider on the PC (I think this is around '94 or so). Anyway he had completed the game by about 90% and he was in this certain cave and, to continue, he had to continue to climb up to get to the top to be able to get to the boss/complete this mission.

At this point of the game the little git in me and another friend decided to kinda edit his save game. Now we didn't delete it as that would be nasty and as a gamer, that's just a no-no.... buut instead we made a copy of his save game for safe keeping, and then the save that he was using we made it so Lara would be facing toward the cliff face that he was climbing up, pressed the keyboard commands to "initiate jumping forward" lol and then saved the game 

As you can imagine the next couple of weeks were marvelous watching him load up his game and hearing him saying "Lara keeps auto-jumping off this cliff guys!!!!!!"  

To this day it still makes me chuckle


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Dominated my towns best player one match in Halo at a lan party one night. I killed him 5 times, and at one point in the match I jumped off a ledge very high and 1 shot him with a melee attack, and after that within a few seconds of him spawning at his home base I sent a rocket from across the map and killed him again, I took the highest kills that match, since I had him dying most of the time. All the other times he wiped the floor with everyone.:laugh:


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

First time killing Lich King in WoW ... felt like we were at that forever.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

First game I ever played was Super Mario Bros when I was 4. The first time I got to world 2-2, I could not figure out how to swim. It was like 4:00am and I woke my mom up begging her to help me figure it out. She could not do it either. Months later I finally have made my way to world 8, I could not get past the part where you have to jump on that one tiny block to get over a pit. One night my babysitter told me to just jump in the pit, and because of Mario's self sacrifice, the princess would automatically be saved. I believed that until I was 10, when I finally beat the game.

It took me around 6 years to beat that game. :crying:


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

great idea for a thread!



Nekobasu said:


> It took me around 6 years to beat that game. :crying:


that is some dedication  I remember people in primary school having a nes when it first launched but most people my age had zx spectrums and c64 here in the uk. I remember playing a few games on nes mainly demo machines in superstores! punch out, smb2, I bought one at the end of its lifecycle and had smb3. I also used to buy quite a few nintendo magazines around that time and still have them! I should dig them out.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

unemployment simulator said:


> great idea for a thread!
> 
> that is some dedication  I remember people in primary school having a nes when it first launched but most people my age had zx spectrums and c64 here in the uk. I remember playing a few games on nes mainly demo machines in superstores! punch out, smb2, I bought one at the end of its lifecycle and had smb3. I also used to buy quite a few nintendo magazines around that time and still have them! I should dig them out.


I actually beat smb3 before I ever beat the first one, haha. Your old nintendo magazines might actually be worth a good bit to a collector btw. :smile2:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Circa 2000. I was in Grade 5 and I remember having good times with my classmates during recess or after classes playing with our Game Boys. Things got even better when I acquired a Link Cable and we'd play multiplayer games or else traded and battled Pokémon when the franchise got popular and _everybody_ was playing it.









//Yes, _resurrect_ has two Rs but I wrote that back when I was in Grade 5. Also, English is not my first language. #excuses

Circa 2005. My friends outgrew their Game Boys years earlier and moved on to online gaming (Ragnarok, ROSE Online, DOTA, etc.). I tried joining them but hardly found enjoyment. It was also the time when my social anxiety got so bad that I started isolating myself.

Circa 2011. I was obsessed with StarCraft II. I played with a couple of friends and in a few hours, our little party was able to reach Diamond Division Rank 4. It was awesome! If we didn't stop playing for the night, it's possible we could have reached the Master League.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Nekobasu said:


> I actually beat smb3 before I ever beat the first one, haha. Your old nintendo magazines might actually be worth a good bit to a collector btw. :smile2:


three was brilliant. it's like they were really pushing their vision of 2d smb at the time. I am probably gonna keep them for nostalgia, they aren't in great condition. but you're right, they are worth a bit more now. used to read this one;








I also have magazines for loads of other systems too. wish I kept my amstrad action ones, I bought loads of those! I did get a digital version of the whole back cat a few years back which was nice.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

unemployment simulator said:


> three was brilliant. it's like they were really pushing their vision of 2d smb at the time.


It was beyond brilliant. Also one of the most hyped games of the generation. I was the only kid in the neighborhood who had it at the time, so within one day I went from being kinda cool, to suddenly being the most popular kid around. Every day after school there would be a barbaric horde of snot nosed brats coming to my place to play smb3. My mom was a very patient woman luckily. Good times lol


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The only time a game made me cry in frustration: I had my first console, a Polystation - some Chinese knockoff Famicom. And to go with it, I had some 9001-in-1 carts with about 100 different permutations of each of the same few games. So I played TMNT3 and I was fighting Shredder. I couldn't beat him. I mean, I could, but the game was messed up so that he'd go from flashing back to full health. So I cried and eventually shut it down. Thanks, China. Still, at least I got to play a real game, a good one, unlike the poor freaking saps who have to play a Mini Polystation 3 with its LCD games. Talk about a downgrade.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

birddookie said:


> Dominated my towns best player one match in Halo at a lan party one night. I killed him 5 times, and at one point in the match I jumped off a ledge very high and 1 shot him with a melee attack, and after that within a few seconds of him spawning at his home base I sent a rocket from across the map and killed him again, I took the highest kills that match, since I had him dying most of the time. All the other times he wiped the floor with everyone.:laugh:


Nice going man, I havn't had a LAN match since about 18 years ago and we hooked up our PC's to play Carmageddon. Wish more people would do LAN stuff as it's a good laugh. Bet he loved the incoming rockets that he couldn't do anything about 



Slacker said:


> First time killing Lich King in WoW ... felt like we were at that forever.


This stuck with me too, the good old WotLK days. I also loved this expansion dues to the Guild I was in was like a family and very chatty and friendly and also Dalaran was actually full to the brim with people. When trying to get in a raid or fill ours we would stand on the steps to be above everyone to be able to see who was around, was really cool.



Nekobasu said:


> First game I ever played was Super Mario Bros when I was 4. The first time I got to world 2-2, I could not figure out how to swim. It was like 4:00am and I woke my mom up begging her to help me figure it out. She could not do it either. Months later I finally have made my way to world 8, I could not get past the part where you have to jump on that one tiny block to get over a pit. One night my babysitter told me to just jump in the pit, and because of Mario's self sacrifice, the princess would automatically be saved. I believed that until I was 10, when I finally beat the game.
> 
> It took me around 6 years to beat that game. :crying:


Lol that is a funny/evil babysitter lol but that's good of your mum getting for helping you out back then (especially at 4am lol). I think I remember loving all the Mario's back then as back then each one was quite a big improvement over it's predecessor. Especially Super Mario World 3, even today that holds up.



unemployment simulator said:


> great idea for a thread!


Cheers matey  Seeing that Magazine reminds me of the good ol days of basically that was all we had for reviews and cheats for games etc. The excitement those mags gave me and my mates was amazing. And then there was the PC mags with the free disc!!!! That was like Gold



ScorchedEarth said:


> The only time a game made me cry in frustration: I had my first console, a Polystation - some Chinese knockoff Famicom. And to go with it, I had some 9001-in-1 carts with about 100 different permutations of each of the same few games. So I played TMNT3 and I was fighting Shredder. I couldn't beat him. I mean, I could, but the game was messed up so that he'd go from flashing back to full health. So I cried and eventually shut it down. Thanks, China. Still, at least I got to play a real game, a good one, unlike the poor freaking saps who have to play a Mini Polystation 3 with its LCD games. Talk about a downgrade.


Damn man I can imagine some kids just lobbing the console through the wall :grin2:. Did you ever get the chance to beat Shredder for real on an actual proper release of the game??


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

when i first played runescape, i cut normal trees for money. i met a guy in the east bank at varrock paying for each normal log and i remember cutting hundreds. but the mith armour i bought with the money i earned, got taken by a guy trimming armour. i learnt a valuable lesson that day


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Circa 2000. I was in Grade 5 and I remember having good times with my classmates during recess or after classes playing with our Game Boys. Things got even better when I acquired a Link Cable and we'd play multiplayer games or else traded and battled Pokémon when the franchise got popular and _everybody_ was playing it.
> 
> //Yes, _resurrect_ has two Rs but I wrote that back when I was in Grade 5. Also, English is not my first language. #excuses
> 
> ...


1st of all your English is fine dude 

I never had a Gameboy but I used to borrow my friends' brothers one a lot, that was like the future back then! A console IN YOUR HAND!! Crazy stuff! Did you ever get to play a Gameboy in the back of a moving car at night? That was annoying lol

I wish I could play Starcraft/RTS's at the speed needed for online play but the only one I can kinda keep up with would be the Command and Conquers, all other ones I am just so bad at online as I'm too slow - I probably need to learn all the shortcuts (keyboard commands), I imagine they would help a lot.

Your comment on how your friends moved away from the Gameboy reminds me of when my mate went from wearing jogging bottoms and moved onto wearing jeans (we were about 11 yrs old), for some reason jeans back then to me seemed posh and grown up!?!


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

For some reason back in middle school we were obsessed with these...










I had like 5 of them myself.


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

Beating the StarCraft campaign


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Playing Sonic 2 as two player with my brother on Sega Genesis. We would keep trying to jump in front of each other during the collect the rings mini games lol


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Jessie203 said:


> Playing Sonic 2 as two player with my brother on Sega Genesis. We would keep trying to jump in front of each other during the collect the rings mini games lol


The racing mode in Sonic 2 was awesome back then. I still play it once in a while on xbox lol


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing specific, but the thing I remember most is how I used to get stuck on many games when I was a kid, and had no idea how to get past certain points. As I grew up, I realized that most of the games had really simple solutions, and I wonder how I could have ever had problems with them in the first place.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nekobasu said:


> The racing mode in Sonic 2 was awesome back then. I still play it once in a while on xbox lol


Lots of fun  I think I still have a copy of that too - sonic mega collection for Xbox 360?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

MonkeyMan213 said:


> Nothing specific, but the thing I remember most is how I used to get stuck on many games when I was a kid, and had no idea how to get past certain points. As I grew up, I realized that most of the games had really simple solutions, and I wonder how I could have ever had problems with them in the first place.


Me too. When Secret of Mana came out on SNES, it took me over a month to beat the spikey tiger. I did not know that I had to equip armor in order for it to work. Felt like an idiot lol



Jessie203 said:


> Lots of fun  I think I still have a copy of that too - sonic mega collection for Xbox 360?


I do not have the mega collection, just sonic 2 by itself, the digital copy from xbox arcade. I think I have sonic and knuckles also. (my favorite sonic by far)


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nekobasu said:


> Me too. When Secret of Mana came out on SNES, it took me over a month to beat the spikey tiger. I did not know that I had to equip armor in order for it to work. Felt like an idiot lol
> 
> I do not have the mega collection, just sonic 2 by itself, the digital copy from xbox arcade. I think I have sonic and knuckles also. (my favorite sonic by far)


Nice, that one was great. For me it's like a tie between that and Sonic 3. I love the music for ice cap zone.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Jessie203 said:


> Nice, that one was great. For me it's like a tie between that and Sonic 3. I love the music for ice cap zone.


I could never get past Carnival Night Zone. It was those stupid bouncing cylinders that had me stuck. Tried for days on end, finally gave up. I probably could if I went back and attempted it now tho.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

​


Nekobasu said:


> I could never get past Carnival Night Zone. It was those stupid bouncing cylinders that had me stuck. Tried for days on end, finally gave up. I probably could if I went back and attempted it now tho.


I think I can remember the exact spot lol. I had trouble with a barrel I had to bounce on at a specific time to get enough momentum to fly up to this ledge on the right.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

My friend and I would frequently play GTA Vice City. And we invented a challenge within the game. We basically applied the 5 stars police heat cheat code and we would time each other and see who could survive the longest. It was intense!


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> I could never get past Carnival Night Zone. It was those stupid bouncing cylinders that had me stuck. Tried for days on end, finally gave up. I probably could if I went back and attempted it now tho.


If you're thinking of the barrel near the end of act 2, I know exactly how you feel. My dad had completed his save file of Sonic 3 and Knuckles, so I would play from either Ice Cap and later or start from Angel Island, since I couldn't get past the barrel for a while. If you didn't know, you have to push up and down on the controller to get the momentum to get past it. What's worse is the barrel is at the end of a long level, without much time left after if you go slowly.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

DukeDuck said:


> My friend and I would frequently play GTA Vice City. And we invented a challenge within the game. We basically applied the 5 stars police heat cheat code and we would time each other and see who could survive the longest. It was intense!


Me and my mate used to do pretty much the same thing on GTA3 & SA. With GTA 3 it mainly used to be a "get to the 3rd island & see how long you could keep the Dodo in the air for"!! Happy days.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Jessie203 said:


> ​
> I think I can remember the exact spot lol. I had trouble with a barrel I had to bounce on at a specific time to get enough momentum to fly up to this ledge on the right.





MonkeyMan213 said:


> If you're thinking of the barrel near the end of act 2, I know exactly how you feel. My dad had completed his save file of Sonic 3 and Knuckles, so I would play from either Ice Cap and later or start from Angel Island, since I couldn't get past the barrel for a while. If you didn't know, you have to push up and down on the controller to get the momentum to get past it. What's worse is the barrel is at the end of a long level, without much time left after if you go slowly.


My timer would always run out at that darn barrel. I guess now I know I was doing it wrong that whole time. Instead of trying to get to a ledge, I was trying to bounce the barrel to get under it.



DukeDuck said:


> My friend and I would frequently play GTA Vice City. And we invented a challenge within the game. We basically applied the 5 stars police heat cheat code and we would time each other and see who could survive the longest. It was intense!





whereistheoffswitch said:


> Me and my mate used to do pretty much the same thing on GTA3 & SA. With GTA 3 it mainly used to be a "get to the 3rd island & see how long you could keep the Dodo in the air for"!! Happy days.


Something similar I would do, is break into the military base and see how long I could survive. It was never for very long.


----------



## McCloud90 (Mar 28, 2018)

mt moyt said:


> when i first played runescape, i cut normal trees for money. i met a guy in the east bank at varrock paying for each normal log and i remember cutting hundreds. but the mith armour i bought with the money i earned, got taken by a guy trimming armour. i learnt a valuable lesson that day


Man, that takes me back, I played about 13 years ago. That armor trim scam was everywhere :grin2:

Someone pulled the same scam on me (you couldn't trim armor, it was a drop or something), then I tried to do it on someone in adamantine armor, my target said "dude I've had a really bad day, I just lost my job, are you for real?" and I felt too bad and told him it was a scam. He ended up paying me 500,000 to mine and smelt and a few thousand steel bars which took two days of solid farming, but I was able to buy even better armor than the set I'd lost.

I ended up losing most of my **** a few days later because some high level who set a trap on the border of the wilderness by placing a temping pile of gold there and waiting for an unsuspecting newbie to cross the border...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(I know this isn't what most people think of when they think of "gaming," but...)

Fond memories of spending hours playing things like _Castle Of The Winds_, _Alone In The Dark_, _Curse Of The Catacombs_, _The Seven Cities Of Gold_, and _Ultima VI_ on the old Tandy back in the Nineties, before we had Internet. (I had to write a letter--yes, snail mail--to the game company for a hint on _Alone In The Dark_...then figured it out on my own before the reply could arrive. :lol ) I tried playing _Alone In The Dark 2_ but it was too much for the computer to handle...and I never could solve _Laura Bow: The Dagger Of Amon Ra_ or _Gabriel Knight: Sins Of The Fathers_.

Kind of wish I could find some of those compatible with my tablet to doodle around on... :/ (I know some are available for PC through GOG.com but Windows 10 is...crashy...when it comes to graphics. No more games for me. :crying: )

Nowadays most games are too memory consuming or have either fighting/battles or time-limited strategy, and they're too stressful for me. For example, I loved the PC version of _Gardenscapes_, but the app version is too difficult.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@whereistheoffswitch
Thanks! My English has definitely come a long way from when I was a child.

I still prefer Nintendo's handheld gaming consoles to this day (though I have yet to acquire a Switch :crying, especially that I never outgrew the core Pokémon games which have always been on them. And with all the rumours that the next big one will be on it as well!

Also, I agree with the others: this is a great thread idea. It made me happy to think back to all the good memories of playing with my siblings, cousins, and friends!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Doing a lot of Mephisto runs in Diablo 2.

Beating Castlevania 2 as a kid without any sort of guide. Figured it all out on my lonesome.

The first time I beat Metroid and found out Samus was a girl.

I have very good memories of playing against my brother and our friends at Street Fighter 2 and Mortal Kombat 1&2.

Buying SystemShock 2 in the bargain bin for 3$ not knowing it would become one of my favourite game of all time. The funniest thing with that is, I didn't own a PC back then. I just liked the artwork and bought it just for that reason alone.

Playing Alien vs Predator 2 online against people and winning a lot of fights as the Predator.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Meridian 59, probably not many people even heard of that but it was my first MMO and I played the hell out of it. Still talk to 2 people I met on there 22 years later. Crazy.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

tehuti88 said:


> Kind of wish I could find some of those compatible with my tablet to doodle around on... :/ (I know some are available for PC through GOG.com but Windows 10 is...crashy...when it comes to graphics. No more games for me. :crying: )


You should buy an old laptop running windows 95/98. Or even build a vintage desktop, tho it gets harder to find the parts as the years go on. Just make sure it is windows 95/98, and 16/32 bit, not 64 bit so you do not have to mess with dos box and all that stuff.

This is something I plan to do myself sometime this year.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

tehuti88 said:


> (I know this isn't what most people think of when they think of "gaming," but...)
> 
> Fond memories of spending hours playing things like _Castle Of The Winds_, _Alone In The Dark_, _Curse Of The Catacombs_, _The Seven Cities Of Gold_, and _Ultima VI_ on the old Tandy back in the Nineties, before we had Internet. (I had to write a letter--yes, snail mail--to the game company for a hint on _Alone In The Dark_...then figured it out on my own before the reply could arrive. :lol ) I tried playing _Alone In The Dark 2_ but it was too much for the computer to handle...and I never could solve _Laura Bow: The Dagger Of Amon Ra_ or _Gabriel Knight: Sins Of The Fathers_.
> 
> Kind of wish I could find some of those compatible with my tablet to doodle around on... :/ (I know some are available for PC through GOG.com but Windows 10 is...crashy...when it comes to graphics. No more games for me. :crying: )


Get a DOSbox emulator on your tablet to play those games. Something like DOSbox turbo. Those games should run on that.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Nowadays most games are too memory consuming or have either fighting/battles or time-limited strategy, and they're too stressful for me. For example, I loved the PC version of _Gardenscapes_, but the app version is too difficult.


I loathe real-time strategy too but there's a plethora of good turn-based or pausable games to choose from which don't have high system requirements. Star Traders: Frontiers, Into the Breach, Faster than Light, Darkest Dungeon, Xenonauts to name a few.

Wait, did you mean to say you don't like combat in general? Interesting. Is it just graphic depictions of violence you don't like?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*mt moyt* & @*McCloud90* I know it's not quite the same but I've felt the sting of losing all your gear & currency through hackers and gold sellers on WoW. 
Booting into a game where you spend your life and soul (I was addicted back then) only to find all your work and effort have been stolen or the gold you ordered just didn't turn up...... not fun.

@*tehuti88* I've yet to play Gabriel Knight, I've had it for ages in my Games To Play folder but have never got around to going through it. I heard it's a classic. Also without knowing it I think I've played a bit of one of the old Ultima's back in the Dos days. I think it came as free/share-ware with a PC mag. To me, back then, it was kinda like The Witcher (oh the wonders of a childs imagination!).
There must be some games you still like and can play? Does nothing grab your attention these days?

@*Alpha Tauri* I am tempted to grab a Switch myself but for now I use the Dolphin Emulator (Wii U emulator I think it is) which gives me my Nintendo/Mario fix. 
Are you on PC? 
https://dolphin-emu.org/

I'm glad people are liking the thread. I've got loads of gaming/nerdy memories! Tis quite a popular hobby these days too which is cool lol. Would be cool to get a group of SAS members playing some games together aswell, it's just the pesky time-zones and the annoying Social Anxiety thingy can hamper it.

@*Scrub-Zero* Ah man Street Fighter 2 and Mortal Kombats bring back good memories for meas well such as playing with mates, drawing the characters, (did you ever get horny over Cammy? lol), showing our local priest the deaths on Mortal Kombat (my mum and dad hated me for this lol).
I also remember when my mate taught me how to do the fireballs/hadukens - I had to put the pad on autofire and do the "down/down-forward/forward" motion. After about 50 punches and ducks and strange movements a fireball would emerge! I was chuffed. My mate though would piss himself laughing because I wasn't going to win any fights with it!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*DukeDuck* & @Nekobasu It's funny looking back at those graphics & physics in the GTA's but then when they were out, they were kinda leading the pack so back then that was the latest systems etc.
I'm still not sure if I prefer racing in GTA IV compared to V though. IV was amazing for racing online.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*DukeDuck* & @Nekobasu It's funny looking back at those graphics & physics in the GTA's but then when they were out, they were kinda leading the pack so back then that was the latest systems etc.
> I'm still not sure if I prefer racing in GTA IV compared to V though. IV was amazing for racing online.


GTA IV actually did some things better than GTA V, including physics. That is only my humble opinion tho. I have had more than a few people talk trash to me for liking IV over V. Not that racing is bad in V, I just do not think Rockstar spent as much time on it in V. Overall V is an awesome game. I still have not finished the story so please, no spoilers lol, but I can tell Rockstar was more focused on new gameplay mechanics in V like multiple characters, heists, etc.

On a related note, I am excited to make some new memories when Red Dead Redemption 2 comes out.. :grin2:


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

One of my fondest gaming memories is right after I got my first PC. We were at Best Buy and the sales guy was like you have to try this game, so I went home with a shareware copy of Wolfenstein 3D. It was so amazing! I couldn't believe the graphics! I played that game to death! Never did get the full game back then, I didn't have a lot of money back then. I had a bunch of shareware games though. Another one of my favorites was World Empire, it was so much fun taking over the world. I actually contacted them not long ago trying to buy the full version of the old DOS game, they never replied. It's so much fun playing those old games in DOSBox or on one of my retro PCs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ah man Street Fighter 2 and Mortal Kombats bring back good memories for meas well such as playing with mates, drawing the characters, (did you ever get horny over Cammy? lol), showing our local priest the deaths on Mortal Kombat (my mum and dad hated me for this lol).
> I also remember when my mate taught me how to do the fireballs/hadukens - I had to put the pad on autofire and do the "down/down-forward/forward" motion. After about 50 punches and ducks and strange movements a fireball would emerge! I was chuffed. My mate though would piss himself laughing because I wasn't going to win any fights with it!


Oh, Cammy did her thing, yes. Let's just say I didn't choose her for her special moves. :b

And showing Fatalities to the local priest. Lmao. Finishing his faith one ripped of head or heart at a time haha.

Some of my best memories are from these games. Because I guess I felt normal to play against other kids at home and the arcades. Didn't have any shyness or depression while kicking their ***.

-------------------------------------

A few more memories:

Railing guys from across the screen in Quate 3

The first time I played Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl and stepped out of the bunker to see one of the most immersive games I've seen to date, and getting slaughtered by the first bandits i came across, thinking i could run and gun them down. And of course the famous encounter with the scripted bloodsucker in the underground near Strelock's hideout. I let out my whole clip out of fear haha.

Learning to mod my games is another great memory. The first time I installed mods. And I learned a lot of frustrations from that too.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

*Medieval II : Total War*

Using a reserve stack made up of basic units and mercenaries, I managed to cripple the Mongol invasion. They had five stacks of troops that pretty much decided my pitiful reserve army shouldn't exist anymore. So I hunkered in on the mountains, and waited for the inevitable. Fortunately, I found what I can only describe as the single greatest map for fighting this sort of battle. Basically I found a high mountain location with only two narrow paths up. Two battles later, and I have nearly nothing left of that stack, but the Mongols were reduced to about as much. Those two battles bought enough time for the rest of my armies to move in. Destroying what was left wasn't much of a challenge.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Nekobasu said:


> GTA IV actually did some things better than GTA V, including physics. That is only my humble opinion tho. I have had more than a few people talk trash to me for liking IV over V. Not that racing is bad in V, I just do not think Rockstar spent as much time on it in V. Overall V is an awesome game. I still have not finished the story so please, no spoilers lol, but I can tell Rockstar was more focused on new gameplay mechanics in V like multiple characters, heists, etc.
> 
> On a related note, I am excited to make some new memories when Red Dead Redemption 2 comes out.. :grin2:


GTA IV had realistic physics. That's what made stunts fun in the game. The driving mechanics were incredible. It's probably the only GTA game where I can drive a car around the city for hours and not get bored. Just driving...nothing else.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

DukeDuck said:


> GTA IV had realistic physics. That's what made stunts fun in the game. The driving mechanics were incredible. It's probably the only GTA game where I can drive a car around the city for hours and not get bored. Just driving...nothing else.


Omg so it is not just me.. lol


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

My most influential memory of gaming is happy, but also kind of sad i guess.

Back in 9th grade me and Sarah became friends, she was my first friend, and boy, was she ever a good one.
Me and her did everything together, we were always over each others houses, we were nigh inseparable.
I remember she told me one Saturday morning "i want to get into those game thingies you like to play" so i showed her some of my favorites and she was hooked. I remember us playing all day, staying up unto the wee hours in the morning playing Civ 4, bio-shock and The Darkness.
(she loved the darkness, i guess it appealed to her being goth, also it's good.) 
I had the biggest crush on her and after seeing how much fun we had, her smiling face, i was inspired too ask her out.
So i did, she said yes and i had my first kiss that night.

Thank god i had those memories, it allowed me to have something left of her after James crashed the car that night and killed Mateo and Sarah.
Gaming allowed me to connect with someone for once in my life, too have powerful experiences and memories, i think that's pretty neat.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> My most influential memory of gaming is happy, but also kind of sad i guess.
> 
> Back in 9th grade me and Sarah became friends, she was my first friend, and boy, was she ever a good one.
> Me and her did everything together, we were always over each others houses, we were nigh inseparable.
> ...


I am assuming she is gone?


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> I am assuming she is gone?


Yeah, she is unfortunately.
They built a small park in dedication to her and Mateo, so that's nice i guess.
But man you don't expect someone you care about to be there one day and not the next.
Still messes with me 11 years later. but eh, enough depressing stuff sprouting from my gob. lol


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Nekobasu said:


> Omg so it is not just me.. lol


I like driving around Liberty City at night in a luxury sports car, and listening to smooth jazz music in the background Lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*Nekobasu* In a way I think that GTAV suffered from it's own success especially when it came to multiplayer. 
Don't get me wrong, when I was playing it (and I would still play it now but R* & my Email all got mucked up) I loved it but due to the massive over abundance of player created content in terms of races & deathmatches etc, it was nearly impossible to find the true gems and then due to this you could never get a room full of competent racers that know the course to have a proper close race. 
I also thought the way multiplayer worked was odd. If I just wanted to race, you would sometimes only get to race by chance as other people could vote for different things. Thinking about it this is probably my fault as I needed to find a racing club really but on GTA IV if you picked racing then racing is what you would get.
I remember Stars in your Eyes. It's not really a Racers track but oh how I loved to forget about racing in GTARace and I would merrily go and grab a bus, drive the correct way but whilst looking behind me so I could block the road off for the poor guys behind me !! ahhhh bliss !! To this day I don't think I've ever enraged people as much as I did back then lol God Bless Xbox-live & GTAIV!
Or simply standing at the corner with a gun or rocket launcher!!!

Not my footage but a clip from the net






Note to self - I must get a headset for my PC.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I would have a book to write about gaming memeories, for better or worse videogames have been my primary source of enterteniment for 15 years.

If I had to point my first meaningful gaming experience I'd say FFVIII. I spent a few hundred hours on it. It was also my first JRPG ever and at the beginning I didn't understand anything about the whole junction system or even the importance of grinding, but somehow managed to reach the second CD. I was completely stuck against a robot boss (in a prison? Not sure) and so I decided to start the game again from the beginning. The second time I got things right and completed everything, even thanks to a guide. I remember when I was studying the optimal combinations of GF and magics for junction during classes, lol. 
When I played FFVIII again after a few years the plot felt so stupid... but the first love always keeps a special place in heart.
I got FFVI, VII and IX on the same console and up to FFXII on PS2. I have such nice memories about these games up to FFX. A sense of fulfillment by maxing stats/equip or beating the hardest challenges, love for the character, shed tears for emotional moments... What came after was at most ok, but I feel like the saga lost its soul with the Square-Enix merge.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Kalakotkas said:


> I would have a book to write about gaming memeories, for better or worse videogames have been my primary source of enterteniment for 15 years.
> 
> If I had to point my first meaningful gaming experience I'd say FFVIII. I spent a few hundred hours on it. It was also my first JRPG ever and at the beginning I didn't understand anything about the whole junction system or even the importance of grinding, but somehow managed to reach the second CD. I was completely stuck against a robot boss (in a prison? Not sure) and so I decided to start the game again from the beginning. The second time I got things right and completed everything, even thanks to a guide. I remember when I was studying the optimal combinations of GF and magics for junction during classes, lol.
> When I played FFVIII again after a few years the plot felt so stupid... but the first love always keeps a special place in heart.
> I got FFVI, VII and IX on the same console and up to FFXII on PS2. I have such nice memories about these games up to FFX. A sense of fulfillment by maxing stats/equip or beating the hardest challenges, love for the character, shed tears for emotional moments... What came after was at most ok, but I feel like the saga lost its soul with the Square-Enix merge.


I remember playing FF2 on nes but FFVII was one of the best games I played at the time and still my fav FF game next to FFX. After FFX they were still good games but not as epic as i remember. Plus being oldschool i preferred the turn-based combat to real-time.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I feel the need to mention a couple of games that are between my favourites ever. I think that Chrono Trigger and Deus Ex are still incredible today and gameplay-wise they aged so well compared to similar titles. I played them both about 4 years ago and still had fun like the first time.
Another special mention to Max Payne, first of a kind, fun to play and with an awesome narrative.



Slacker said:


> I remember playing FF2 on nes but FFVII was one of the best games I played at the time and still my fav FF game next to FFX. After FFX they were still good games but not as epic as i remember. Plus being oldschool i preferred the turn-based combat to real-time.


Yeah, I prefer that as well, although in genaral it was mostly ATB in the old games (except FFX, purely turn-based). BTW, I played and completed the whole saga up to XIII, except FF1, FF3 and FFXI. I also loved FFVII and it's hard for me to make a FF ranking, but probably FFVI and X are in my top 3.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Kalakotkas said:


> Yeah, I prefer that as well, although in genaral it was mostly ATB in the old games (except FFX, purely turn-based). BTW, I played and completed the whole saga up to XIII, except FF1, FF3 and FFXI. I also loved FFVII and it's hard for me to make a FF ranking, but probably FFVI and X are in my top 3.


I guess it would of been more accurate to say I didnt like going from encounters to open world battles. But I don't like change


----------



## stryder (May 2, 2018)

I could go on forever about the gaming memories I have. One particular one which still makes me laugh to this day is when GTA:San Andreas came out everybody at School was playing it, sharing their progress, thoughts on the game, quoting it etc..I was generally at the same level as most other people, there was some pride in being the furthest ahead and eventually the first to complete the game. One particular guy was stuck on a mission on San Fierro that the rest of us completed no problem and we were far ahead of where he was. As a result we kept laughing at him and teasing him about it, he was adament the mission was impossible and we just laughed.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I just had a memory, I just got back from walmart, and noticed spring is finally here. Getting warm outside and just a few weeks ago it was snowing. Anyway, not a video game memory but a game none the less, when I was 14, me and one of my brothers and our friends spent the whole summer playing Magic: The Gathering like every single day. We had a table set up outside in the back yard in the shade. Magic was our whole summer. From sunup till dark, we would be out there playing Magic, smoking cigarettes, and sometimes stealing whisky from my buddy's dad. The few times we would do something else, we would usually walk around through the woods and pretend we were Planeswalkers lol.

I miss having people IRL to play Magic, and D&D, stuff like that.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@vela I remember when the first Doom came out and I will admit that with headphones on it actually scared me lol (not as much as Quake though!). I have never finished either of those games either but I will as they are classics. 
A few clever guys in my school made a Doom level that was the floor-plan for our school and ofc certain teachers were certain monsters haha was really cool!
@Scrub-Zero Yea lets just say that Cammy had other powers that affected my trousers 
Which arcades did you dominate on? I remember down our local arcade, before I got to grip with Killer Instint, one of the boys used to kick everyones *** (including mine) and he used to taunt everyone calling us all "AMATUER!!!" haha!! The funny thing is, as a kid, it hurt!! It was a good taunt back then 
@Fever Dream That sounds like a kick *** battle. I'm still trying to get to grips with Total War Warhammer 2 but I only seem to start playing it when I've had a few whiskeys which really doesn't help me learn the ropes.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*Nekobasu* & @*DukeDuck*

Yea GTA IV Kicked *** for driving/racing on. I prefered racing on it compared to actual racing games as it was just bliss and it was also one of those games where if you didn't win or whatever, you didn't mind and you respected the people that did cos normally they had to know the course and cars and know how to drive etc. 
A room with people that don't smack into the back of ya or purposely spin you off equaled, not gonna lie, about a 5-6 hour session of racing delight (with a few DM's and GTARaces mixed in). Awesome stuff.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Nekobasu said:


> For some reason back in middle school we were obsessed with these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tamagotchi? I had some of these as a kid;








apparently worth a fair bit of money now?



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Me and my mate used to do pretty much the same thing on GTA3 & SA. With GTA 3 it mainly used to be a "get to the 3rd island & see how long you could keep the Dodo in the air for"!! Happy days.


lol my thing with gta3 was automobile rodeo, I used to call it carsurfing but rodeo was probably a better name. basically jump on the hood of someones car they were driving and try and stay on the roof and not fall off, to up the ante you fire shots into the bonet lol. they lose their **** and it becomes really difficult to hang on!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I remember my days of solo exploration in EVE. I wasn't in a 0.0 alliance so I got the worst of it - having to wade through the scum of lowsec, nervously shifting probes around while checking local chat and the directional scanner. Hoping I wouldn't come across some deep orange ganker who'd try to probe me down inside a site. A couple times I even encountered people so desperate for easy kills that they'd _already scanned the sites, left them untouched, and bookmarked them just so they could warp in and gank hapless explorers without warning_. I mean damn, that's some dedication. **** that game, but it is by far the most advanced MMO in existence. Turns out, more complexity = more ways to get griefed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Scrub-Zero Yea lets just say that Cammy had other powers that affected my trousers
> Which arcades did you dominate on? I remember down our local arcade, before I got to grip with Killer Instint, one of the boys used to kick everyones *** (including mine) and he used to taunt everyone calling us all "AMATUER!!!" haha!! The funny thing is, as a kid, it hurt!! It was a good taunt back then


Cammy was like



And so was Ibuki in Street Fighter 3

I was very good at Street Fighter 2: The World Warriors. I rarely lost a match against most of the kids there and I knew how to play a lot of the characters, like Ken, Ryu, Dhalsim and Blanka . Once in a while, this couple players came along and they were as good as I was so the game was damn fun then. The annoying part was waiting my with my quarter to fight these guys again. Still, watching most people get trashed in two rounds and see "perfect" was funny as hell.

I was pretty good at Mortal Kombat 2 as well, but I wasn't going to the arcades as often when I bought a Super Nintendo and those games for it. Why go to the arcades when you can play at home with friends and drink beer at 16? :lol

Killer Instinct was a golden game. I still played the arcade version of 1&2 on emulators a bit before my gaming break. And [email protected] haha. Damn elitist kids


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

unemployment simulator said:


> lol my thing with gta3 was automobile rodeo, I used to call it carsurfing but rodeo was probably a better name. basically jump on the hood of someones car they were driving and try and stay on the roof and not fall off, to up the ante you fire shots into the bonet lol. they lose their **** and it becomes really difficult to hang on!


Haha yea we did the same thing!! Was it GTA that 3 had the drugs (pill) that slowed down time? 
That game was such a massive jump forward, when it came out I honestly didn't think it could get any better. Man I played that game sandbox style for about 6 months non-stop :nerd: and continued for years after lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*Scrub-Zero* Party on Wayne! lol Capcom certainly know how to captivate their market! I don't think there is an un-attractive cast member when it comes to the fighting roster 

It's funny you mention about why go down the arcade as that's what we all thought whilst we were down there before the home consoles were popular. We would look at the acrade machines Street Fighter and Sega Rally etc (4 player, was awesome) and we said "Imagine having one of these in our houses..... we would never leave home lol).

Killer Instinct was awesome especially once you got that hand of it. This new one I'm yet to get my head around though but then I havn't properly dug into the mechanics of it yet and I was mistaken thinking it would be the same. It kinda is, but there's a lot more to it it seems.

I wasn't all that at Mortal Kombat,. I knew the moves etc but I could never find the pacing of the game. And oh the early days of trying to get the fatalities to work, damn, hours lost trying to do some of those!

Another gaming memory from me would be the first time (and many many times after) myself and my mate Paul started playing Duke Nukem 3D Online on multiplayer. 
This was quite a new concept back then and we worked out our little codes for getting the game to work and then also once loaded up. 
If I remember correctly we would be on the phone getting the dial up screens ready, so for me I had to input his phone number (which to this day I can remember due to the amount of times it was used) into the program, we'd say ready (him = ready), then we'd count "3,2,1" we'd hang up and I'd hit Enter which sent my program to call his computer and ta'da!! We'd be connected. Back then you could either use the net OR the phone line (in most houses anyway).
We would alternate so 50% of the time he would be calling me. The phone bills back then would've cost today about £400 per month or so! But that game was amazing and when you outwit ya mate by putting a hologram somewhere, ahhh man, brilliant stuff


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*Scrub-Zero* Party on Wayne! lol Capcom certainly know how to captivate their market! I don't think there is an un-attractive cast member when it comes to the fighting roster


I can't say much for the men Roster :b. But the women look great.
Although, there is something a bit special about Zangief and his burly bear size and pyramid patch of chest hair :mushy

Totally kidding btw. :lol


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can't say much for the men Roster :b. But the women look great.
> Although, there is something a bit special about Zangief and his burly bear size and pyramid patch of chest hair :mushy
> 
> Totally kidding btw. :lol


LMAO Scrub you just made soda squirt out of my nose, from reading your post. Lol how dare you


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can't say much for the men Roster :b. But the women look great.
> Although, there is something a bit special about Zangief and his burly bear size and pyramid patch of chest hair :mushy
> 
> Totally kidding btw. :lol


Lol yea yea you know what I mean!! But now you mention Zangief......










:grin2: (jokin jokin!!)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Throughout elementary/middle/high school, I'd play Roller Coaster Tycoon or Zoo Tycoon after school. I'd say those games are the most addicting games I've ever played.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Vanilla WoW, main-tanking Molten Core and Blackwing Lair for my guild. Loved those raids, even if it was like herding cats most of the time, and the drama was such a pain. Good ol' DKP too.

Also the first time I actually beat Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. That was such a great game; I must have taken a year to actually get all the way through it. I remember being stuck on the water dungeon for a long time.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

One of my earliest gaming memories was going to pick up my Sega Megadrive console from the local shopping mall with my Mom and Dad in the mid 90's, I can remember being so excited and I can still now recall the game that came with it which was Mega Games 2, that was a game bundle containing Streets of Rage, Golden Axe and Revenge of Shinobi. 



I really miss the old style arcades where you could actually play games, they seem to have all but died out now sadly. I have some awesome memories of being at a Pontins holiday park in the 90's and spending an absolute fotune trying to complete The Simpsons beat em up arcade. I also remember seeing a lot of Metal Slug arcades during my era, I once went to Calella in Spain as a kid and pretty much spent the whole holiday playing Metal Slug.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I went on a spring break trip in 4th grade. When I returned, my parents had gotten for me and my brother a black GameCube. Included Rogue Squadron II, Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3, and NHL Hitz 2002, with an orange controller and a black one. This was my first system outside the GameBoy and computer.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

My friend and I would go to Quazar (Lazer with a "Q", I suppose laser tag is the best descriptive term.... paintball with lasers), anyway we would go there on Saturdays as they had Toshinden 2 (beat em up) on the arcade down there. At my house we would go online and wait about 10 minutes for a page of text/cheats/move-list to download and then go and try them out at Quasar.
Getting the "desperation" moves out (which you can only activate when your character is in the red) seemed like a big deal as everyone else down there didn't know how to do them as the net wasn't in every home back then. lol we felt like kings  ahh bless the silly little plebs we were!!
Happy memories though


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Furiosa said:


> I really miss the old style arcades where you could actually play games, they seem to have all but died out now sadly. I have some awesome memories of being at a Pontins holiday park in the 90's and spending an absolute fotune trying to complete The Simpsons beat em up arcade.


I remember a family holiday of ours when we went to Lanzarote (Spanish Island I think) and all I really did was play Virtual Fighter (1 or 2 or something like that). I remember planning out how much "pocket-money/spending money" I had to be able to play every day lol. I think it worked out to 2 credits each day.

I wonder if Arcades could ever make a comeback? Online gaming is kinda what we all wanted back when Arcades were doing there thing. The thought of having an actual arcade in your home (a console) blew our minds but nothing will ever reproduce the diversity of people, the scent and that kinda carnival and social aspect of it. We were the younger lot too so the "big kids" were kinda the bosses (they would sometimes pretend to put money in the arcade and then press the PLAYER 2 button and take your other credit, wankers) but yea it was good times.

My mate used to go Pontins. Is that The Red Coats? I can't remember


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

@whereistheoffswitch I'd be doubtful that arcades would ever make a come back, certainly not the style of arcardes that we recall from the 90's anyway. Even if you do come across amusement arcades in the UK, places where there are lots such as Blackpool for example, it's extremely rare to come across traditional arcade cabinets such as fighters, scrollers, beat em ups, etc, I don't recall seeing any for many years. Mostly nowadays it's just claw / prize machines, slots and the odd shooter, driving game and Dancing Stage.

Saying that though I have heard of some bars that also have collections of retro arcades, so at least there are some people out there trying to revive it. I'm actually having a trip to San Fran next month and I've heard there are several there, which I am looking forward to checking out.

The holiday parks used to always have some great arcade cabs back in the day, thats how I got into it tbh, played some wicked titles at some of them such as Alien Vs Predator arcade, Metal Slug Series, The Simpsons, Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct, Street Fighter 2, Marvel vs Capcom, Cadillacs and Dinosaurs, Point Blank, Sega Rally... Got some awesome memories of those times!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@Furiosa How long you off to San Francisco for? A couple of my mates have been there and done the Golden Gate Bridge and also went to check out Alcatraz etc, and judging by the photos and stories they loved it. Looks really cool, clean and vibrant. The closest I've been to there is Watch Dogs 2 lol.

I think there is a pub in Brighton that do a retro gaming night every month which sounds like a pretty cool thing I could happily get into. I'm no where near Brighton, but the idea seems like it could be popular. A few pints and some Mario Kart or what not, hell yea!

The last time I went to a kinda proper arcade wouldve been on a fireworks night ages ago and the fun-fairs had a few trailers deidicated to arcades but yea there were more gambling and penny drop machines than anything else. Nothing like back in the day in the 90's. The Trocadero in London still has a decent arcade (well it did a GOOD few years back). They did that Aliens Experience for a while (I wouldve loned that), but yea I tried to do Kings throw combinations on the arcade, woah that's a pain in the backside to do.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

@whereistheoffswitch Going for nine nights, should be plenty of time to see all the sights n delights. I'll be hiring a car too so will probably check out one or two other nearby cities if I have the time to fit everything in but I reckon there should be plenty in San Fran to keep me busy tbf.

The Trocadero arcade is long gone now, and the Aliens ride... I'm so gutted I never got to visit there back in the day but this was well before the internet was popular so I didnt even know it existed until a few years ago, and by then it was far too late. From what I have read about it I think I would have been in heaven there as a kid, it sounded awesome, and I've always been a huge fan of the Alien franchise. Vice did a pretty interesting article about the Trocadero if you fancy some reading, theres some old pics of how it used to look and a video or two

https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/exmmdm/the-sad-decline-of-the-london-trocadero-012


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The gaming memory that I remember the most clearly was of Final Fantasy 6 (known as FF3 at that time). I had my copy reserved for the day it came out. Late 1994 if I remember correctly. I remember getting home and popping it into my SNES, playing through the opening scene, and thinking how cool the 3D graphics of the magitek armor walking through the snow were. Put quite a few hours into that game and pretty well know the story by heart despite not playing it in at least a decade.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@Furiosa - Nine nights yea you should be able to get a fair bit done in that time. Is it costing you much? 
My last holiday was too long ago lol I am way past due of needing another (have been browsing).

That Aliens Experience was supposed to be amazing and I was kicking myself when I found out I was too late to get in on it. A friend of mine managed to go with his uncle and from the fact he never stopped going on about it, yea it does sound like it was pretty sweet.
I'm still deciding whether or not I like the latest Aliens film, I'm sure it should've been named more like Prometheus the *insert suitable word* and not Aliens though.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

@ whereistheoffswitch The flights were pretty reasonable tbh, payed just over a grand for two people, thats direct no stops with luggage and upgraded to premium class. Checked on British airways and a similar flight would have cost a few thousand, so think I've had a pretty good deal. Its the hotels really that are gonna be the expense, San Fran can be pretty pricey but tbh I think I'll do a mix of mid range options and will be travelling to some other areas which should be cheaper.

Did you ever hear about the Aliens ride they had at the Theme Park American Adventure? I never got to check it out but one of my old school friends went in the 90's, I think it was a similar thing to what they had at the Trocadero. I'm pretty sure I heard that American Adventure got demolished several years ago now though, I went once as a kid but never after that.

I didnt think Covenant was too bad tbh, I enjoyed it more than Prometheus. Apparently theres word of another movie supposedly in the making called Alien Awakening, think it might be a follow on from Covenant.


----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

A lot of my best gaming memories are from Pokemon, specially the second, third and fourth generations. But some of the best are from PS2 games like Peter Jackson's King Kong and God of War. 

The King Kong game was recommended to me by one of my best friends and for months we talked A LOT about it and even had a little competition on who could beat it faster. Much later on we replayed the game for the memories with another friend who never even played it, but he managed to beat one of the hardest parts (a fight with a T Rex on a river, controlling Kong) without even looking at the screen! That was awesome. 
We also liked to discuss about Gof of War VS Prince of Persia (he was the PoP fan) and which was better, we even made a custom gaming magazine titled God of Persia.

I don't have many memories playing WITH people, but most of them are from when I played Call of Duty and Starcraft II (I still play the latter in cooperative missions but sadly my PS3 overheats often nowadays and I can't play CoD reliably).I also played Minecraft and Castle Miner Z with a former friend for a while but currently I play those alone. 

But back to Pokemon, I'm just overwhelmed with feelings when I replay Leaf Green or Crystal, those games have such a nostalgic atmosphere for me... Even though now I only play my customized roms because I like to have things my way and I disagree with most of the standard base stat distribution (bug types deserve better! And yes, I'm a huge bug type fanboy by the way). From the games, I think the most "memorable locations" that always come to mind when thinking about said games are Mt Moon, the Sevii Islands (I LOVE the Sevii Islands, the best adition in the first generation remakes), the Ice Path, Route 119, Mt Coronet and Floaroma Town. Oh boy I remember the first friday I managed to catch a Drifloon... Even nowadays the first thing that comes to my mind when I notice it's friday is "gotta catch that Drifloon" despite the fact that I don't play the 4th generation games often. More of my memories from 4th gen come from the honey trees and when I managed to get a female Combee. I think the Pokemon game I played the most in my life was Diamond, but I was dumb enought to sell the cartridge a long time ago.

The only official game competition that I participated in was a Diamond and Pearl Pokemon tournament. I wasn't expecting to get very far (those were times where I didn't even know about IVs and EVs) but to my surprise I got to the final but I decided to use my Rotom for the first time in the competition and it turned out that it wasn't an allowed Pokemon so I got kicked out of the tournament. To be honest I think I would've lost anyway since my opponent had the upper hand before I sent out Rotom. However I never understood why it wasn't allowed, I mean, I came up against people using the lake trio and Rotom isn't even legendary. The only members of my team that I remember besides Rotom were Shiftry and Flygon, the latter being the team star.

From the 5th generation I only have good memories of Black and White and I still think those games have the best main story in the whole Pokemon franchise. N's Castle was one of the most epic moments in Pokemon too, specially when the gym leaders showed up to help with the epic music in the background. Oh, and the Relic Castle (VOLCARONA), easily my favorite area from Unova along with Route 10. I didn't like 6th gen much because I'm not a huge fan of France, Team Flare are the worst villains in Pokemon and the story and characters were meh. However the 3D transition was great (and yes, I played lots of Colisseum and XD but those were GameCube exlcusive and while the animations were cool for the most part, obviously the new 3D looks much better) but I still love sprites, specially the ones from generations II and III. The sixth gen also introduced some species that I really like: Greninja, Vivillion, Barbaracle, Clawitzer, Aegislash and one of my favorites, Gourgeist. Kalos also had some really cool places. I didn't play ORAS but I'm planning to do so... Some day. Maybe.

Another game series that I have lot of good memories from is the Final Fantasy Tactics game, specially the original and Advance 2. I started playing the original FFT in the PSP (War of the Lions version) when I had to be hospitalized for a month and I loved it so much that it was the only game I played there. However the one I liked the most was FFTA2 and for me it is one of the best NDS games I have ever played; I loved the design of the world and the characters and while the jobs were still locked to races like in FFTA I loved the gameplay too. The main story was... Fine, but the sidequests were the ones I enjoyed the most, specially the Duelhorn line.
I even made a custom history and "character development" for my legendary clan in FFTA2: Clan Sunset. Oh but also, like with the Pokemon games, I prefer playing my custom roms with jobs that don't suck (looking at you, Flintlock) and more balanced stat growths overall. 

Even these days I'm constantly making good memories. Some of my most recent yet fond ones are from a day in which I managed to get most of my favorite Pokemon from Ultra Sun (again, a customized CIA): Araquanid and Golisopod, or when I got to Buzzwole's Ultra Space: the funky music and flexing jungle trees really set the mood to fight a bodybuilder mosquito... The Ultra Jungle also reminded me of Bobobo for some reason, maybe because of how absurd it is. 

I could write about my gaming memories all day but this post is already getting huge so yeah... I thing I'm going to stop here lol.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I have lots of great gaming memories but for now I'll start with my earliest one.


When I was really little we moved around a lot and at age 4 we finally moved to my current town. We stayed at my uncle's house for a bit who had a Super Nintendo with around 10 games. He'd play it all the time while I watched and even though I was young I was keeping up with everything he was doing. I was understanding how the game was played, the goal and the mechanics. The first game I remember him playing was Megaman X. He played it from beginning to end which took several hours but it was fun watching him progress and getting all the armor upgrades, etanks and health. He even got the Hadouken powerup and I was amazed seeing him defeat every enemy in one hit. Looking back at it now I don't know how he managed to find that out pre internet days. Anyways he beat the game and let me play for awhile after that. I sucked but I couldn't wait to one day be as good as him. I remember him playing the Mortal Kombat games doing fatalities, finding secrets in Super Mario World and more. I guess he was my first role model and easily my favorite uncle who had similar interests as me.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It was April 2011 and one night during my grandfather's wake, my cousins, I, and even one uncle took out our laptops and installed StarCraft (the original one). I used my MacBook as some sort of wireless hotspot where all the players could connect to and we all had fun playing the classic RTS game!
Our other relatives (the younger ones at least and could relate to what we were doing) surrounded us and cheered or else teased and made fun of the other players aside from the ones they were rooting for.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Playing this game at age 6 on my game boy color, it's also when I started thinking about technology.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@Furiosa The price of your flight sounds pretty good to me especially conisering you're not in cattle class & it's a direct flight. My firend upgraded her flight when she went back to Perth (from here) and wow I'm sure she had to take out a 2nd mortgage, soo expensive sometimes.

I've not been to the USA yet so I havn't been able to enjoy anything that they've got to offer (nor that Aliens ride!). I will get round to visiting the US at some point though as I do like my food, rides, scenery and cultures!

Aliens Covenant, I didn't dislike it, it just wasn't what I was wanting from the film/franchise. I'm still chasing a decent sequal to Aliens type film with more marines and firefights etc.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I think back to when I had my Snes and how I wanted "Father Christmas" to get me, I think it was Boinic Commando, for it. Full of excitement I couldn't wait to see if he had bought it for me so I snuck into the place where Santa keeps his gifts for you (North Pole AKA mum and dads wardrobe) but she had got me the wrong game. 
I was stuck between letting her know that I had been a devious little git and had gone through the christmas bits but at least she could change it, or I could stay silent and play the game that she had gotten me, but it was completely the opposite of what anyone wanted to play. 
1st World problems for kids


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

One memory, and a bad one too, was playing Diablo 3 and discover what a pile of **** it was. That was such a stab to the heart of their fans. I've hated Blizzard ever since.

Discovering Path of Exile about 7 years ago and playing it for just as long has kind of renewed my faith in free to play games. Well, not really since most will screw you out of your money. But POE did it right and kept impressing me year after year with their dedication to keeping the game full content unlocked and totally free to play even if you decided not to pay a cent to support the company.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

My first character playthrough of World of Warcraft was quite simply amazing (I realise this may sound really nerdy! but it was). That "other life/world" feeling is something that I doubt I will ever experience again in any other game, (due to the beast of a game that is was but also taking into account, age, situations and responsabilities but also due to it being my first MMO).

I started playing WoW just as the WotLK (Wrath of the Lich King) expansion came out which is 1 expansion before the game starts to REALLY hold your hand and get a lot easier/quicker which really detracts from the experience IMO. 
Before the hand-holding, your character would have to walk and explore, chat to folk that you came across to find out where to go etc. To be able to use certain weapons you would have to find a Tutor which involved travelling to a new city/destomation which was many new fresh landscapes and challenges away. It felt like a true adventure. Just to get to your destination was a game in itself which now I find tedious and annoying but back then it felt like immersion.

I could write a book about my adventures, awesome guilds, raids, PVP's, the one time where I managed to get a certain token in ICC and then some guy bought it off me for 25K Gold (My max gold at the time before this was only about 5k spread amongst 4 characters or so, so 25k for essentially 1 nights raiding was freaking amazing)....

Anyway I best stop or I will go on and on and on!

----------------------

If you fancy giving Wow a go, they do sometimes do a free trial (or free character levelling upto L20 I think) but there are also private servers which you can use just for now. 
I'd suggest version 3.3.5a or earlier to get that true Wow feeling. 
Awesome game, and the PVP when your team knows what they're doing and knows their classes and therefore knows their characters strengths and weaknesses and can therefore know the best tacticss against others etc etc.... yea tis good fun!!


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> My first character playthrough of World of Warcraft was quite simply amazing (I realise this may sound really nerdy! but it was). That "other life/world" feeling is something that I doubt I will ever experience again in any other game, (due to the beast of a game that is was but also taking into account, age, situations and responsabilities but also due to it being my first MMO).


I tried WoW a couple times. It was boring to me. However, I absolutely LOVE Star Trek Online. I guess I can understand how you feel about WoW. STO is like the only mmo I have ever gotten wrapped up in. Now I am missing my ship, hah I paid good money for that ship..


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Nekobasu said:


> I tried WoW a couple times. It was boring to me. However, I absolutely LOVE Star Trek Online. I guess I can understand how you feel about WoW. STO is like the only mmo I have ever gotten wrapped up in. Now I am missing my ship, hah I paid good money for that ship..


I think playing Wow on my own may have bored me (although once you know what's going on it gets quite complex and then it can be very attractive), but there was always myself and a couple of friends playing it, and then half of our work-force playing it, which helped make it feel more alive especially with the amount of vodka we used to go through. When your pissed Tank is sat next to you and trying to light a smoke whilst kiting a boss around the room, tis funny **** :grin2:


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

Somehow convincing my mother to buy me games like Twisted Metal and Mortal Kombat 4.


----------

